# Is It Just Noah?



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Ten weeks old tomorrow and he HATES being brushed. I'm using a slicker brush right now, that I've tested on the inside of my arm, so I know it doesn't hurt, but he whines and squirms and fights to get away from me every time I try to brush him. 

I've tried distraction with toys and treats, he's not having it. And if it is just a puppy thing, do they tend to outgrow it, as long as you are consistent with regular brushings? He's small enough, I can control him and get it done rather quickly. 

I was really looking forward to evenings with my big dog, just enjoying a nice relaxing brushing/combing. 

Diamond had developed so many fatty tumors when she aged, that grooming became a very uncomfortable ordeal for her, so we didn't do it as often, but enough to keep matting at bay. 

I don't remember a single Canine Assistant that I brought home that didn't absolutely love to be brushed (and there were easily over 100 over the 12 years I volunteered with them).


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Noah is very young. I would be patient. Should improve as he grows-up.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cooper has gotten progressively better. I don't think any of mine loved it at first, but over time when they saw me pull out the brush, they'd twirl in circles and sit down to get brushed. I'd just keep making it fun and pulling out the treats  Maybe a peanut butter kong for distraction?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max still isn't a big fan.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I might be the only one that thinks so, but I think a slicker brush on a 10 week old is too harsh. 
We bought a two sided brush, 1 bristle side and 1 pin side. Right now we are only using the bristle side to acclimate Rundle to being brushed. She handles it quite well when she is calm and requires minimal distraction.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe doesn't hate it. She thinks it's a toy and try's to bite and play with it.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xugE8cHgpXg

WIth puppies I ususally do training similar to what's in the video.

I do not distract them with food. I also don't do much brushing and they seem to accept it easier later than the ones who had a lot of conflict put into the routine as a young dog.


----------

